# Manitopia's Travel Pics Collection



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

After a year await, wanted to revive this with some more pics:

209. Berlin (2014)









210. Buffalo (2018) Buffalo City Hall









211. Bogota (2018) The climb to Monserrate









212. Brussels (2014) Don't remember what this was, but it was tasty


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

213. Brussels (2014) Sooo good.









The next three are from Cartagena, Colombia (2018):

As Gabriel Garcia Marquez best described the city: "_Along the rough cobbled streets that had served so well in surprise attacks and buccaneer landings, weeds hung from the balconies and opened cracks in the whitewashed walls of even the best kept mansions and the only signs of life at two o’clock in the afternoon were languid piano exercises played in the dim light of the siesta._"

214. Pescao con platano









215. Palm-fringed chapels









216. 









217.









218.









219.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The decaying, haunting streets of old Havana, Cuba (2018)

220.









221.









222.









223.









224.









225.









226.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Miami, Florida, USA (2018)

227. Wynwood









228.









229. "No puppet, no puppet. You're the puppet!"









230.









231. The Freedom Tower


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada - Day One (2018)

232. Notre Dame Basilica









233.









234.









235.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

New Orleans, Louisiana, USA (2018)

236.









237. Mufulettas to die for









238.









239.









240.










241.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

New York, New York, USA (2018)

242.









243.









244. The iconic Chrysler









245. 









246.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

That's all for now. I also travelled to the following in 2018, and will post photos in the coming days if I remember:


Austin, Texas, USA
Charlottesville, Virginia, USA
Denver, Colorado, USA
Frederick, Maryland, USA
Harpers Ferry, West Virginia, USA
Niagara Falls, New York, USA/Ontario, Canada
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
Quebec City, Quebec, Canada
Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado, USA
San Antonio, Texas, USA
Shenandoah National Park, Virginia, USA
Tampa + Clearwater, Florida, USA
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Washington, D.C., USA - I live here, so I travel here every day lol


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Manitopiaaa :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Haven't updated in a long time, so thought I'd update with some pics of my current trip to the Yucatan Peninsula of Mexico:


247. Greeted with a double rainbow on landing in Cancun









248. Playa del Carmen









249. Akumal









250. The streets of Playa del Carmen









251. Tulum Ruins









252. Palancar Beach Club, Cozumel









253. Palancar Palm Trees, Cozumel









254. Isla Mujeres









255. Chichen Itza (and me staring into the sun)









256. Nachos sirloin at El Fogon in Playa del Carmen


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Vancouver 2019

257. View from Stanley Park









258. Davie Village









259. Steam Clock at Gastown









260. Chinatown mural









261. Chinatown food









262. British Columbia flag in Chinatown









263. Chowder at Granville Island









264. Granville Island Public Market 









265. Tim Horton's









266. Stanley Park Totem Poles


----------

